# FR: J'oublions jusqu'à notre piot



## stolarzo

Hello everyone,

I working to translate a group of French drinking songs fron the 18th century, by some Delagarde fellow. In these songs, I've come across an interesting form: A singular pronoun, followed by a plural verb (I hope I'm getting the terms right - grammar isn't my strongest side...). I can give you one short song for example (relevant forms underlined):

La nuit couché près de Margot
J'oublions jusqu'à notre piot
Je passons tout le jour à boire
 Nargue de tout autre tracas

[...]

I've never seen anything like this before. Can anyone enlighten me about the meaning of this? Is it some archaeic tense, or is it an intetional distortion for a poetic purpose?

I know this isn't the vocabulary forum, but while we're at it, I couldn't find anywhere the words "piot" and "avaloire", so I would appreciate a translation of those two.

Thank you very much!


----------



## arundhati

This form is what was called "le pluriel de majesté", for emphasizing his importance, but it was used too in the popular language (it was probably a little cheeky at the begining).
Not really poetic so.
About your question of vocabulary, you would better open another thread


----------



## stolarzo

Thank you arundhati, for your quick and detailed response. Bonne Soirée!


----------



## Lezert

Hello Stolarzo, it is an archaic  form of conjugation , used by the lower class of the society.

I am not sure about "piot" . maybe _wine.  _I know piot used for  _turkey_ too . Maybe too an alteration of _petiot _, p'tiot  ( for child). 

_avaloir _is _throat _( tant que j'aurais un avaloir = tant que je pourrai boire)


----------



## arundhati

Lezert said:


> Hello Stolarzo, it is an archaic form of conjugation , used by the lower class of the society.
> 
> I am not sure about "piot" . maybe _wine. _I know piot used for _turkey_ too . Maybe too an alteration of _petiot _, p'tiot ( for child).
> 
> _avaloir _is _throat _( tant que j'aurais un avaloir = tant que je pourrai boire)


----------



## stolarzo

Thanks very much guys!


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour Arundhati,
Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que vous en rayant ce sens:


> I am not sure about "piot" . maybe _wine. _


d'un trait de plume. Je ne le connaissais pas non plus, mais voyez ici:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/piot
Si j'en crois l'ATILF, Gargantua buvait du piot ...


----------



## arundhati

Lezert said:


> Bonjour Arundhati,
> Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que vous en rayant ce sens:
> d'un trait de plume. Je ne le connaissais pas non plus, mais voyez ici:
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/piot
> Si j'en crois l'ATILF, Gargantua buvait du piot ...


Je ne conteste pas ce sens, mais ce serait vraiment contradictoire ici : notre gaillard ne semble pas susceptible d'oublier de boire !


----------



## Lezert

A moins que la nuit,  les charmes de Margot arrivent à lui faire oublier le vin


----------



## itka

_J'oublions...Je passons_ : these forms are known as popular conjugations used in the past in the northern half-France and usually by lower-class people.

Myself, I remember when I was young, an old woman coming from Normandy who spoke that way. It was so funny to me !

You can often find such conjugations in old songs. Here an example "Le Conscrit" sung by Yves Montand in the 70's.

I would have undestood "piot" as "young child" because of the "notre", but I really don't know. "avaloire" is very likely "throat" (cf.Lezert).


----------



## CapnPrep

itka said:


> _J'oublions...Je passons_ : these forms are known as popular conjugations used in the past in the northern half-France and usually by lower-class people.


The difficulty of such forms is that they can correspond to either singular (_Je passe_) or plural (_Nous passons_) interpretations. In stolarzo's text, it seems pretty clear that the reference is singular. But here is a quotation from Molière where _je_ is definitely plural:


> Enfin donc, j'estions sur le bord de la mar, moi et le gros Lucas, et je nous amusions à batifoler avec des mottes de tarre que je nous jesquions à la teste (_Don Juan _II.1)


In Acadian French, _je_ has simply replaced _nous_ as a subject pronoun: _Je parle_ (I speak), _je parlons _(we speak).


----------



## itka

Maintenant que j'y pense :ces verbes, employés à la 1re personne du pluriel avec le pronom 1re du singulier ne se terminent pas par _*-ons*_ (terminaison du présent) mais par* -ions* (terminaison de l'imparfait).
_Je march*ions*, j'arriv*ions.*.._

Dans l'emploi qu'en fait Molière pour imiter le parler paysan populaire, il n'y a pas de difficulté de compréhension, le pronom réfléchi indique clairement qu'il s'agit du pluriel.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello stolarzo and welcome to this forum! 

Nowadays this is used as a joke in a situation to stress our own silliness. 
I, for one, I've been heard saying « Oh pardon ! J'avions point vu ! ».


----------



## ascoltate

J'avons / J'avions - these forms are still used for the 1st person plural in Acadie !


----------



## Nicomon

CapnPrep said:


> In Acadian French, _je_ has simply replaced _nous_ as a subject pronoun: _Je parle_ (I speak), _je parlons _(we speak).


À ce sujet (pour ceux et celles que ça intéresse), on peut lire une extrait de La Sagouine... personnage savoureux d'Antonine Maillet  sur cette page

Mais un langage encore plus curieux que le français acadien, est ce qu'on appelle le chiac qui est au français acadien ce que le « joual » est au français québécois. 

Je m'éloigne peut-être un peu du sujet, mais l'info me semblait intéressante.

Edit : I agree with ascoltate.  And I'm pretty sure - but I haven't heard Acadian for a while - that avons/avions is also used for the 1st person singular.


----------



## itka

> Mais un langage encore plus curieux que le français acadien, est ce qu'on appelle le chiac qui est au français acadien ce que le « joual » est au français québécois.



Ben...ça doit pas nous aider beaucoup alors !
Dans les années 70, un copain de Colombie Britannique m'a envoyé un enregistrement de _joual_...  ! Je crois bien que je n'y ai pas compris un traître mot ... C'est tout à fait vrai, mais  j'adôôôre ce langage !

Alors maintenant, vive le chiac !


----------



## Ethiethe1st

sur le sujet de <<piot>>, j'ai trouvé dans  La Place (un autobiographie par Annie Ernaux) pg 28:

<<  <<Espèce de grand piot>> (nom du dindon en normand). >>


----------

